# Highbury Tech Jan 1974 - Dec 1975 / Glasgow Nautical College Jan 1977 - Dec 1977



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Bit of a long title, but any one in this forum who attended the above during these dates (long shot perhaps(EEK)


----------



## BlueScouse

Yes. I went to Highbury Tech, but for phase 3 went to Shields.


----------



## dirklewer

Was at Portsmouth Tech for OND 1960 to 1961,just before they changed the college name to Highbury Tech.
Did the Marine Engineers still have "CLEM" as their mascot?


----------



## BlueScouse

If Clem is the Michelin Man then yes,he was still there in 1975.


----------



## dirklewer

Yes, Clem was the Michelin Man.
Wonder what happened to him?


----------



## fishcake

I was there from Jan74 to Dec 75 but I don't remember Clem. Where was he kept?


----------



## BlueScouse

Kept by the chairman of the MEA.Was a lad called Steve Gill when I was there.I expect he passed it on to whoever took over from him. Burntisland boy just read your profile and I know you.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

fishcake said:


> I was there from Jan74 to Dec 75 but I don't remember Clem. Where was he kept?


Snap, we must have been in the same intake, there were a few of us from over the border.......


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

BlueScouse said:


> Kept by the chairman of the MEA.Was a lad called Steve Gill when I was there.I expect he passed it on to whoever took over from him. Burntisland boy just read your profile and I know you.



Hehehe, well was a boy in those days [cant believe I am saying that now]......

(Wave)


----------



## fishcake

I think clem must have stayed in Gatcombe house as us Scots and Irish weren't allowed to stay there (something to do with education grants or something) Can't remember the name of the fat guy who looked after the place . He used to teach MEP down at the annex. The MEA used to have some great party nights down at the Tricorn nightclub.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

fishcake said:


> I think clem must have stayed in Gatcombe house as us Scots and Irish weren't allowed to stay there (something to do with education grants or something) Can't remember the name of the fat guy who looked after the place . He used to teach MEP down at the annex. The MEA used to have some great party nights down at the Tricorn nightclub.



The guy's name was Mr Francis ex R.N cant recall his first name, are you in contact with any other guys that were on the same years as us at Highbury.

Perhaps if we get enough we could arrange a reunuion at the Tricom, for a p...sss up....


----------



## fishcake

Have a look at google earth.- Ithink the tricorn is gone and the college is unrecognisable. The sheds that we used to share with the dockyard apprentices with the lathes and milling machines ect have gone.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

fishcake said:


> Have a look at google earth.- Ithink the tricorn is gone and the college is unrecognisable. The sheds that we used to share with the dockyard apprentices with the lathes and milling machines ect have gone.


Just checked google earth times change,still the Railway is still upright in Cosham....


----------



## bogtrotter18

*Railway pub is gone*

Yes. I went to Highbury Tech same year, but for phase 3 went to Southampton.

Tricorn is def gone too, nowhere left, lol

Chippy is still in Cosham (Maynards?) with origianl name but new owners I think.


----------



## Powerscourtroad boys

I was at Highbury 74/5 as well. I remember Steve. Played in the College football team with him. But don't remember the mascot.


----------



## Powerscourtroad boys

3 of us went down too portsmouth in 2017. Place has changed completely
No tricorn no honky honk bar of Johannas. Even the College has changed. No tennis courts and no annexes.


----------



## Powerscourtroad boys

The railway was the Rocket in our time before changing to the Railway. Knocked down for housing. The Portsbridge is still there tho. So is the Apsley House Hotel but much changed inside. The Centre Hotel where the gorgeous Maria danced has gone too.


----------



## PAULD

The beir kellar in southsea is it still there or has it gone, had some good nights in there.


----------



## Powerscourtroad boys

PAULD said:


> The beir kellar in southsea is it still there or has it gone, had some good nights in there.


Not sure if I remember that one. I remember the lager was usually awful in those days and we sometimes went to Southsea front bar that sold Lowenbrau that was expensive (probably 25p a pint!!). Was that the one? No idea if it is still there.


----------



## PAULD

yeah thats the one, had a few nights in there dancing on the tables


----------

